# Food Safety News - 09/04/2021



## daveomak.fs (Sep 4, 2021)

*Dutch regulator warned Ter Beke about shelf life data; food linked to outbreak*
By Joe Whitworth on Sep 04, 2021 12:03 am
A Dutch broadcaster has revealed authorities had previously warned a company behind a fatal Listeria outbreak about problems with shelf life studies. RTL Nieuws reported the findings after requesting documents about the incident from the Dutch Food and Consumer Product Safety Authority (NVWA). Listeria in processed meats from Offerman, a Ter Beke subsidiary, made 35... Continue Reading


*Publisher’s Platform: Request for update on petition to deem Salmonella an adulterant*
By Bill Marler on Sep 03, 2021 05:05 pm
Opinion Editor’s note: Following is a letter sent to the USDA’s deputy undersecretary for food safety regarding a petition filed by several consumer groups and individuals who are asking the government to declare certain types of Salmonella illegal in meat and poultry. As it stands now, companies can legally sell meat and poultry containing the... Continue Reading


----------

